# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  HTML: Gjuhë programimi apo jo?

## eni_

_...shkëputur nga një temë tjetër._ 


Doja te thoja dhe nje gje, HTML nuk eshte gjuhe programimi,. Vete emri e thote kete : 
Hyper Text Markup Language.. 
Pse nuk eshte gjuhe programimi ? 
po sepse me te s'ben ndo nje program ! e thejshte apo jo ? 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lor

Çfarë nuk është HTML ???

Provo të shkruash:

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Hello World në HTML</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<CENTER><H1>Hello World!</H1></CENTER>
</BODY>
</HTML>

e pastaj ekzekutoje (ti e di si ekzekutohet një file .html, apo jo?).

"_Significant Language Features
HTML files are written in ACSII text, so the user can use any text editor to create his/her web page, though a browser of one sort or another is necessary to view the web page. HTML is case insensitive with its language commands. The characters within the document, however, are case sensitive. The language consists of various "tags" which are known as elements. These allow the browser to understand (and put into the desired/specified format) the layout, background, headings, titles, lists, text and/or graphics on the page. The elements are classified according to their function in the HTML document. There are head elements and body elements. The head elements identify properties of the entire document, while body elements actually mark text as content and show a change in the appearance in one way or another. Most elements have a beginning and an ending which encompass the text the user wishes to mark with the tag. All HTML documents must begin with the element and end with the element . Some of the other elements which may be used are tags to create lists--both ordered lists as well as unordered lists. The user may also create larger or smaller, bolder, italicized, or underlined text. Attributes may be used along with the elements. These perform functions such as placement of text, indication of the source files of images, and identification of links to the document or part of the document._"

----------


## xfiles

> e pastaj ekzekutoje (ti e di si ekzekutohet një file .html, apo jo?).


ne fakt HTML interpretohet dhe nuk ekzekutohet.

----------


## qoska

HTML eshte gjuhe programimi,  sepse po mos te ishte atehere nuk e di se si do te klasifikohej SGML nga e cila ka derivuar HTML ose me mire te themi HTML eshte nenbashkesi e SGML.
"Perpiluesi"(compiler) i saj eshte "shfletuesi"(browser-i).
Ekzekutuesi, ne formen qe e njohin shumica, eshte po shfeltuesi per shkak te disa shtesave nganjehere jo standarte ne gjuhe.

Ajo qe thote ardi nuk ka kuptim pasi ASP gjeneron HTML dhe nuk ndihmon ne ekzekutimin e HTML.

XML nuk eshte gjuhe programimi por menyre transportimi te dhenash.

----------


## xfiles

O qoska,
HTML eshte gjuhe e tipit Markup, me te formatohen te dhenat, nuk programon dot perveçse me ndihmen e javascript qe nuk eshte HTML.
HTML nuk eshte gjuhe programimi, nuk ka asgje te perbashket me nje gjuhe programimi imperative ose funksionale.

XML eshte gjuhe Markup per definimin e gjuheve te tjera te tipit Markup dhe pasi definohet nje gjuhe sipas nevojave neprmjet XML atehere mund te perdoret per transport te dhenash ,dosje konfigurimi ose per te krijuar XHTML.

Sidoqofte HTML nuk mund te quhet gjuhe programimi, dhe interpretimi i nje skedari HTML eshte larg krahasimit me nje perpilimin e nje gjuhe programuese ose edhe me interpretimin e nje gjuhe programuese.

----------


## lor

Sigurisht, jemi krejt jashtë teme :-)

[FLAME]
Sidoqoftë, ja dhe një tjetër material studimi: http://www.theadvisors.com/langcomparison.htm
(vini re praninë e HTML 2.0 dhe HTML3.0 në tabelën krahasuese).
[/FLAME]

----------


## edspace

Për mendimin tim, gjuhët programuese janë gjuhë që përmbajnë llogjikë dhe shkruhen nga dikush që vret mendjen për të krijuar një program sa më të "zgjuar". Llogjika e programuesit bëhet pjesë e programit. Për të ndërthurur llogjikën, gjuha duhet të lejojë të paktën ekzekutimin ose interpretimin e një udhëzimi në bazë të një kushti; nqs A, atëherë bëj B ( if(bool) {} ). Javascript p.sh. lejon këtë element të llogjikës, prandaj dhe konsiderohet gjuhë programimi. S'ka rëndësi nëse gjuha interpretohet apo përpilohet; për aq kohë sa aftëson elementet bazë të llogjikimit, është gjuhë programuese.  

Ndërsa gjuhët formatuese (markup) nuk aftësojnë ndërthurjen e llogjikës dhe nuk kërkojnë mendjen e një programuesi, por kërkojnë syrin e një artisti (dizajnuesi). Pamja e një faqeje HTML mund të vlerësohet vetëm si e bukur ose e shëmtuar por jo si faqe e zgjuar apo e pamend. Në gjuhët formatuese nuk mund të kesh asnjëherë gabime në llogjike. 

Ja një artikull në anglisht që argumenton se HTML nuk është gjuhë programimi:
http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/prog.html

----------


## xfiles

bashkohem me edspace,
gjuhet e programimit kane rrjedhen llogjike te perpunimit te informacionit ne menyre dinamike dhe te automatizuar.
gjuhet markup jane statike, nuk kane llogjike.

per qoska,
SGML nuk ka qene kurre gjuhe programimi,
Pastaj ajo ML(Markup Language) e shpjegon me se miri kete fakt,
nuk thuhet HTPL(Hyper Text Programming Language) por HTML(Hyper Text MARKUP Language).

----------


## Shiu

HTML eshte gjuhe "pershkruese" e jo "programuese". Dmth pershkruan permbajtjen e nje faqeje, por asgje me teper. Ne HTML mund ta krijosh nje *form*, por ate assesi nuk mund ta besh te funksionoje nese nuk perdor ndonje gjuhe programore qe ekzekutohet ne server, si psh. PHP. 

Ne HTML perdoren *tags*, qe bejne pershkrimin e faqes, por nuk mund te llogarisesh psh sa bejne 1+1.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## qoska

Jeni mesuar shume me gjuhe programimi te pergjitheshme. 
HTML eshte ndertuar posacerisht per nje fushe te caktuar MARKUP dhe e ben kete me mire nga te gjithe gjuhet e programimit qe ju njihni. Pra thjeshteson jashtezakonisht punen.

Une se kuptoj si mund te mos jete gjuhe programimi kur ajo arrin te krijoje objekte si <form>, <input> etj. Asaj nuk kane ci duhen logjika e if apo cikleve si while pasi nuk kane vend ne kete fushe.
Percaktimi si "pershkruese" i jepet XML dhe jo HTML pasi HTML mund te kontrolloje cilesite e objekteve qe ajo krijon ne te njejten menyre sic ben shumica e juaj ne  IDE-n tuaj te preferuar duke kontrolluar cilesite e objekteve qe krijoni dhe kjo pa dyshim qe nuk mund te quhet si pershkruese ne kuptimin e prezantuar ketu.

Po e bej krahasimin me XML ku mund te krijosh tage te reja duke ndjekur disa rregulla per te pershkruar objektet e tua kurse ne HTML keto jane totalisht te specifikuar.

Shume nga ju e kane harruar kohen kur ekzistonin vetem faqe statike te ndertuara totalisht ne HTML dhe vetem prezantonin informacion kurse sot jeni mesuar te shikoni faqe dinamike te ndertuara nepermjet gjuheve ndihmese per tju pershatatur te dhenave qe jep perdoruesi pasi kjo nuk ishte dicka e ndertuar ne HTML pasi nuk ishte fusha qe ajo synonte.

Gjithsesi debati ka vazhduar me kohe te gjate dhe vazhdon sot e kesaj dite dhe seicili mban anen e tij dhe per mua HTML klasifikohet me shume ne anen e nje gjuhe programimi per fushen e saj.

----------


## xfiles

ta them edhe une si Shiu,
na llogarit sa bejne 1+1 ne HTML,
po ja arrite qellimit atehere e pranoj se HTML eshte gjuhe programimi.

----------


## Shiu

> Une se kuptoj si mund te mos jete gjuhe programimi kur ajo arrin te krijoje objekte si <form>, <input> etj. Asaj nuk kane ci duhen logjika e if apo cikleve si while pasi nuk kane vend ne kete fushe.


Ok, e ben nje <form> ne HTML dhe ai s'ben asgje, po nuk ia shtove edhe "action" ne po ate *tag*. Dhe ai *action* duhet te jete skripte e shkruar ne nje gjuhe programore (perl, php, etj.), e cila ka edhe "if", edhe "loops", per te analizuar te dhenat e mara nga form e per te procesuar me tutje, si psh. validimi i te dhenave dhe vendosja e tyre ne databaze.

Si mund te regjistrosh ne MySQL databaze te dhenat nga <form> duke perdorur vec HTML? Ne asnje menyre.

----------


## EdiR

Per mendimin tim eshte gjuhe programimi por jo sic jemi mesuar ne ne kohet moderne me Object Oriented Programming. 
Ky mua me duket pak pa vlere keshtu qe po e le me kaq kush ka deshire te vazhdoje besoj se do te gjeje arsye te mbroje njerin krah ose tjetrin sipas deshires.
Ed

----------


## eni_

Sic mund te kete thene ndo njeri me siper, dhe per te vazhduar mendimin tim te shprehur ne postimin hapes te kesaj teme, une nuk mendoj se HTML eshte gjuhe programimi. te shkruash nje tekst dhe ti ndryshoh background, te vesht tabela, te ndryshosh ngjyren e fontit, te vesh imazhe ne kete dokument, sdo te thote te programosh. Te programosh do te thote te jesh ne gjendje qe te mendosh per ndertimin e nje algoritmi ose nje gje e tille. te njejtat gjera qe dikush i ben me HTML, nje tjeter do te mund ti bente me MS WORD. Atehere nese quanim dike qe shkruan HTML nje programues, atehere edhe ai i MS-Wordit eshte programues.  :buzeqeshje: . Mendoj se fjala designer mjafton per HTML-ne.. Tjeter gje pastaj nese hyn ne mes javascript, dhe gjuhet e tjera programuese per webin..

----------


## gimi_sky

> HTML eshte gjuhe programimi,  sepse po mos te ishte atehere nuk e di se si do te klasifikohej SGML nga e cila ka derivuar HTML ose me mire te themi HTML eshte nenbashkesi e SGML.
> "Perpiluesi"(compiler) i saj eshte "shfletuesi"(browser-i).
> Ekzekutuesi, ne formen qe e njohin shumica, eshte po shfeltuesi per shkak te disa shtesave nganjehere jo standarte ne gjuhe.
> 
> Ajo qe thote ardi nuk ka kuptim pasi ASP gjeneron HTML dhe nuk ndihmon ne ekzekutimin e HTML.
> 
> XML nuk eshte gjuhe programimi por menyre transportimi te dhenash.


Qoska ja disa krahasime:

HTML = Hyper Text *Markup Language*
XML = Extensible *Markup Language*
SGML = Standard Generalized *Markup Language*

dhe ja nje faqe per SGML: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGML

Une mendoj, se asnjera nga keto gjuhe nuk eshte gjuhe programuese, por gjuhe markuese, te cilat markojne tipin e informacioneve dhe asgje me shum.. 

agimi

----------


## Manci

Po ok pasiqe HTML -ja nuk eshte gjuhe "programore" pse perdoret ende? Cili eshte funksioni i saj, kur sot kemi shume e shume gjuhe tjera me te mira. Sipas meje, HTML-ja ka qene nder te parat gjuhe me te cilat jane programuar faqet dhe do te mbetet e pazavendesueshme. Te gjithe gjuhet tjera ne vete kane HTML? Shtrohet pyetja pse?

----------


## Baptist

> Po ok pasiqe HTML -ja nuk eshte gjuhe "programore" pse perdoret ende? Cili eshte funksioni i saj, kur sot kemi shume e shume gjuhe tjera me te mira. Sipas meje, HTML-ja ka qene nder te parat gjuhe me te cilat jane programuar faqet dhe do te mbetet e pazavendesueshme. Te gjithe gjuhet tjera ne vete kane HTML? Shtrohet pyetja pse?


Para se gjithash duhet ditur se ekziston dallim i madh kulitativ ne mes te shprehjes "programore" dhe "programuese". 
Si mund te pyesesh perse perdoret ende?! C'lidhje ka kjo me qeshtjen eshte apo nuk eshte gjuhe programuese? Ose si mund te pyesesh se cili eshte funksioni i saj? Kur permes ndermjetesimit te saj po lexon keto qe po shkruajme. Nuk ka gjuhe me te mire ose me te keqe. 

Nuk mund te thuash jane programuar faqet me HTML, me to jane thyer (teknikisht) kontekstualisht e vizuelisht asgje me teper,  e vetmja gje magjike ne lidhje me HTML ka qene dhe ka ngelur hiper-sheku,( <A> ) dhe asgje tjeter. 

As Javascript vbscript e te ngjashme nuk jane gjuhe programuese sado qe ato arrijne te kryejne, ne baskepunim me elementet e mjetet tjera si html DOM etj, sintetizimin e faqeve qe u ngjajne aplikacioneve te thjeshta te cilat mund te kryejne pune efikase e mjafte produktive. 

Script-gjuhet dhe veprimi sipas tyre, quhet thjeshte coding, e jo programing!

----------


## LJanina

Ja disa fjalë nga hyrja e kapitullit 19 të librit Beginning Linux Programming,  Neil Matthhew dhe Richard Stones:

Kap. 19

*Programimi për internet: HTML*

Në këtë kapitull do të shqyrtojmë një mundësi *të programimit të informacioneve grafike* . . .

. . . HTML, gjuhë për WWW . . . FUND


Grumbulli i urdhrave me të cilat komandohet puna e kompjuterit (në këtë rast paraqitja e elementeve grafike) quhet program.

----------


## brandon

Kur lindi interneti gjithcka ishte e thjeshte! Edhe e-mail-i pothuaj i ngjante nje telegrami:
Nuk mund te zgjidhej tipi i karakterit, nuk mund te nenvizoheshin fjalet apo te beheshin me korsive, dhe s kishte sfonde te ngjyrosura.
Mund te trasmetohej vetem tekst ithjeshte dhe i paster , ajo qe informatikanet quajne :ASCll.
Per te stimuluar efektet grafike duhej te ishe krijues; p sh nenshkrimi shprehej _keshtu_   ose ne grasseto ( s me vjen ne shqip) *keshtu*. Po ashtu dizenjot duke perdorur simbolet e tastieres.
Nje dite te bukur dikush vendosi qe kish nje metode per te zbukuruar keto sfonde kaq spartane:
Te perdoret i njejti linguazh qe perdoret per faqet Web- , HTML-ja.Pse te mos perdorej edhe te posta? Kjo mund te lejonte te futeshin ne mesazhe kode te padukshme ;p sh <B> dhe </B> per te treguar fillimin dhe fundin e nje shkrimi.
Pasi u adoptua ky sistem u mendua qe mund te behej akoma me mire : te perdoren me te njejten menyre dhe imazhet. Meqenese jemi pse te mos futim dhe animacione, apo muzike  dhe pse jo , dhe programe qe egzekutohen vetevetiu. 
Gjithe e keqja nga keto kodet e fshehta ka ardhur.
Mundesia e futjes se imazheve beri ate qe te shfaqen shpesh publicitete te padeshirueshme ne ekran.
Ajo e perfshirjes se programeve per te shperndare virus, ajo e kodeve te fshehta per te komunikuar me padronet e tyre, dhe zbuluar perdoruesin.
"Fale" kodeve te fshehta mund te besh ne e-mail nje link qe te con ne nje sit, por ne te vertete te con tjeter ku.

----------


## BE LK

Une mendoj se HTML eshte gjuhe programimi, por nje gjuhe mjaft elementare dhe pa shume mundesi, nuk mund te perdoresh shume llogjike programimi ashtu siq mund te perdoresh ne nje lloj programimi tjeter, por nuk mund te themi se nuk eshte gjuhe programimi.
Gjuhe programimi primitive keshtu besoj mund te quhet, ose e profilizuar dhe mjaft e cunguar.

----------

